# Any way to play games without CD?



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, is there anyway to play games without having to put the CD in the drive?

So far, the only games that I have that don't use CDs are Steam games (All CS and DoD and HL), GuildWars, and City of Heroes. Besides those, and a few other MMORPGs, everything else needs the CD, like Oblivion, CoD2, FarCry etc. Is there a (Free) software that will let me play games without the CD?


----------



## Canuto (Oct 7, 2006)

Use Cracks you can download them here http://gamecopyworld.com/ then replace the game launcher with the crack.

If you own the games it's not illegal so...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 7, 2006)

I prefer the mini-disc images, usually better compatibility (and no potential sneaky code in the exe)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 7, 2006)

And how do I do these things?


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 7, 2006)

NoCD cracks are easy and fun! After downloading the proper EXE matching your game version (for example, the Halo 1.07 EXE should be downloaded to patch Halo 1.07). It will come in a .rar or a .zip archieve. Assuming you have WinRAR, unRAR to the main games program folder (like I would do C:/Program Files/ Microsoft Games/ Halo). If you did it right, it should prompt you to overwrite your current game files (it would ask me if it should overwrite Halo.exe). Say yes, and then it will overwrite your EXE with the noCD cracked one. Any and all shortcuts to the game should work, and without a CD .


----------



## Canuto (Oct 7, 2006)

For the crack, you down it then open it's folder and you'll see a laucher just like the one of the game you copy that launcher into the game directory and when you're asked if you want to replace the cracked launcher with the original you say yes, done.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 7, 2006)

Damn you beat me to it Zek


----------



## Agility (Oct 7, 2006)

Use Emulator like Daemon Tools / PowerISO. Then download a image file from Gamecopyworld. Use the emulator to MOUNT those fake images. By doing so will bypass the "Cannot find CD" problem. This leaves the .exe original and does not give you the hassale to have a copy of it. Also allow you to update without any problems on offical patches.


----------



## GLD (Oct 7, 2006)

I use Gamejackal standard edition. (It was the only version available when I purchased) It works great for me. It runs everygame I try. I use it mostly for BF2. The only complaint is after some of the BF2 patches I had to re-do the game image, but really no big deal. They have updates for it often so you know they support it. I would say dl the trial version and give it a try. To me the $10 was worth it, but now I see they offer a lifetime upgradeable PRO Edition. I would say if you were going to buy it get the PRO Edition. 
If you try it, let us know what you think.
http://www.gamejackal.com/home.asp

I know this isn't a free program, but I think it's worth it for only $10 to $18.


----------



## Agility (Oct 7, 2006)

Use a cd-mounting emulator is better as you only need an image mounted. The original files that runs your games would be left untouched. Who would want a messed up game with so many files that simply makes you stress. And oh its for free for both Daemon and PowerISO. You wont even have to pay a  single cent.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 7, 2006)

you can make your own iso using alcohol 120%, which is what i like to use for that and mounting the images


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 8, 2006)

Make sure you scan these files with a virus scanner.  Many of them are infected, and can creat a bunch of fun problems.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 8, 2006)

I've actually had good luck with http://gamecopyworld.com/ .


----------



## Canuto (Oct 8, 2006)

Me neither it's reliable


----------



## Agility (Oct 8, 2006)

The lucky thread it receive my 200post. Lol......anyway its so much safer to download an image file rather then exe. Exe are so dangerous that you might be running virus if you're not careful. Being an image file there's no way to execute the file nor have extensions that will lead to it.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah but those exe are way easier to work with and then again http://gamecopyworld.com/ is realiable i've never got a virus from there and i have many games cracked...


----------



## Agility (Oct 8, 2006)

And updating would be a hassle if you didn't back up the original exe as most updates usually find the exe to check the version before updating.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 8, 2006)

Eh... I don't care about the updates i just wanna play the damn game


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 8, 2006)

So...can someone help me in doing this? I just went to GameCopyWorld.com, and it seems legal to me. But I don't know what to download and what to do period.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 8, 2006)

To the right, click H for halo, and then find the 1.07 hacked exe.


----------



## b1lk1 (Oct 8, 2006)

GameDrive 10.  It is fully legal and no cracks are needed.

http://www.farstone.com/software/gamedrive.htm


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 8, 2006)

But you have to pay $...


----------



## Canuto (Oct 8, 2006)

Go to to gamecopyworld.com search the game exe you want down it and... we've already told you


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 8, 2006)

Which one do I DL for TES IV: Oblivion?


----------



## JC316 (Oct 8, 2006)

megagames.com, fixes section. I have always had good luck with them. I love this forum, I got banned for talking about this issue at planet doom.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2006)

Canuto, can you tell me which files to DL for Oblivion? And how to do everything else?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2006)

OMG!!! I got it to work!!! Thanks a lot everyone...it was really easy, and hopefully, no viruses from http://gamecopyworld.com


----------

